# Got my Onions Now I'm Worried>



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

About the taters. Anyone harvested yet? I see nothing but rain in the forecast.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been "robbing" a few recently. The crop looks pretty much average for this point here. They will add considerable size in the next two weeks....but taste wise, it don't any better than now. 

My soil is actually dry...and needed a little watering today. I'll be watching carefully the next two weeks to make sure to get them out if any start rotting...but so far so good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Think I'll do a little robbing today. I haven't really done a very thorough investigation of what I might or might not have. LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We just had a big storm roll through with killer hard rain.Reckon that put the finishing touch on my garden.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> We just had a big storm roll through with killer hard rain.Reckon that put the finishing touch on my garden.


PW, You have really had a rough time. I'd be cussin & throwing a fit.
Lark, I took another peek at my tatters & robbed about 5. Your right they need some water. Its suppose to rain so I'll wait.
I did find one pretty nice one & quickly covered it back up. Maybe, I'll get a 2 lb tater since I got kicked out of the 2lb onion club. 
However, I did pick my first mater.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

First mater? Get the salt shaker out...mine aren't ready yet. 

PW, this has been a rough spring weather pattern. Tough to be a happy gardener this year.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beats the crapp out of another drought.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Beats the crapp out of another drought.


Sir! You have a great attitude! Yes it does. If your down this way stop by I'll give you what I got.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I noticed the ground cracking around my tater vines, maybe I should scratch under them just to look. Had some bugs working on my plants pretty bad they looked like ladybugs on steroids. Put some sevin dust on em and their were dead ones all over the ground. They were stripping the leaves off.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

got a pretty decent rain last night........right after I got thru culitvating between the rows, and putting a little water on the newly sprouted plants. hopefully it did lots of good.

didn't get a chance to check the rain gauge this morning.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got a much needed (and appreciated) 1" last night , just what my garden needed after recent cultivation. Beans blooming, sweet taters about to take off crawling, and peas, okra and other stuff growing like wildfire-finally! Maters about to get the Mrs busy. Looking pretty good considering the late start on everything. And I haven't seen a hornworm yet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Got a much needed (and appreciated) 1" last night , just what my garden needed after recent cultivation. Beans blooming, sweet taters about to take off crawling, and peas, okra and other stuff growing like wildfire-finally! Maters about to get the Mrs busy. Looking pretty good considering the late start on everything. And I haven't seen a hornworm yet.


Who knows this year ? Mucho aqua. My garden seems to be growing good. One day everything is laying down next day it pops back up. I got lots of plant. If I could get a few days of sunshine I think I'd be good. 
Last 5 years we were begging for water. I give up. I gotta go with the flow.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

well the night before was a gentle watering of rain, but yesterday, we got pounded........and not in the good way.

thankfully, the plants appeared to survived.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

jm423 said:


> Got a much needed (and appreciated) 1" last night , just what my garden needed after recent cultivation. Beans blooming, sweet taters about to take off crawling, and peas, okra and other stuff growing like wildfire-finally! Maters about to get the Mrs busy. Looking pretty good considering the late start on everything. And I haven't seen a hornworm yet.


Where do you stays? I need sun.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Close to Cuero-NW of Victoria. If you look on weather radar and see a crack between green or yellow rain clouds, that's where I'm at. Although in good shape at present, much better than past few years. And this sandy soil is as dry as a popcorn f--- two days after getting dry enough to work. Just keeping on adding organics.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, sand is the way to go. Just add your homemade compost & till it in. Just had 8" rain & garden is still looking ok. Just hope the taters make it. I did cover some taters up with more dirt because the dirt had been washed away.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got hammered again last night.The garden I mean.I'll get hammered tomorrow night.I have lost 1/2 my onions.No green tops even showing.Look like they've been sprayed with some good weed-killer.My septic would no way be working if the kids were still home.I orta have the best late or fall garden ever and am looking way forward to it.Won't have to worry about frost.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm hoping we get spared for a few weeks of any major rain. I'm sure going to be upset if we get hammered again.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got another round coming Sunday.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't even get into the garden...first time I can ever remember that happening after two days without rain. The ground literally has all the moisture it can hold...it is saturated.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I can't even get into the garden...first time I can ever remember that happening after two days without rain. The ground literally has all the moisture it can hold...it is saturated.


I'm canning pickles. Finally got a good crop of cuc's growing. Fingers & toes crossed. I have had bad luck growing cuc's for the last few years.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I'm canning pickles. Finally got a good crop of cuc's growing. Fingers & toes crossed. I have had bad luck growing cuc's for the last few years.


 RB what do you use to keep pickles firm?

I use Muscadine grape leaves and have had good success.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> RB what do you use to keep pickles firm?
> 
> I use Muscadine grape leaves and have had good success.


I grew pickling cucs this year & another variety that is a bigger cuc. I'm growing them strictly for pickles. I can eat my weight in pickles. 
The pickling cucs stay crisp when canning. I've been adding a slice of japs, 2 garlic cloves, some homegrown basil sprigs & some dill. 
I got plenty of Muscadine here, I'll give it a whirl. Thanks, never heard that one.


----------

